# Problème avec Delocalizer



## Lamar (18 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

après utilisation de l'excellent Delocalizer (pour retirer les langues inutiles de Mac OsX) et après avoir coché toutes les cases sauf "French", j'ai récupéré énormément de place (1907 mb selon Delocalizer), mais je me retrouve avec certains logiciels en Anglais alors qu'ils étaient en Français auparavant. Un redémarrage n'a rien changé. Ce sont par exemple NeoOffice, Cyberduck, mais aussi les mots Movies, Music, etc dans la colonne de droite du finder qui avant étaient en Français. C'est étrange, quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?
Merci

Nicolas


----------



## Zeusviper (18 Octobre 2005)

verifie dans les preferences finder que la case afficher toutes les extensions de fichiers est décochée

et que la langue selectionnée pour la recherche est bien le francais

on sait jamais!

perso j'avais eu de mauvaises surprises aves delocalizer pour les logiciels qui mélangent les langues, (une base anglais, et si l'equivalent existe il est remplacé) et la ben le logiciel avait tt viré l'anglais donc certains logiciels qui ne se lancaient meme plus!! .. pas drole!


----------



## Lamar (18 Octobre 2005)

Salut, 

merci de ton aide, mais ça ne donne rien.
Peut-être faudrait-il réinstaller les logiciels concernés, mais je manque de courage et de temps pour le faire. je vais attendre des mises à jour pour me lancer la dedans.

Nicolas


----------



## averell (19 Octobre 2005)

Si on va voir là, on peut y lire «Delocalizer has been updated to be compatible with Mac OS 10.2.» et «Delocalizer has not been tested on Mac OS 10.3. At this time I do not have plans to continue development on DeLocalizer.».

Donc,

1° j'hésiterais à l'utiliser sur Panther, et encore plus sur Tiger ;

2° je ne compterais pas trop sur des mises à jour futures.

En attendant, il me semble qu'il vaut mieux s'orienter vers Monolingual ou Youpi Optimizer, compatibles Tiger.


----------



## Lamar (19 Octobre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Si on va voir là, on peut y lire «Delocalizer has been updated to be compatible with Mac OS 10.2.» et «Delocalizer has not been tested on Mac OS 10.3. At this time I do not have plans to continue development on DeLocalizer.».
> 
> Donc,
> 
> ...



Salut à tous,

merci pour le lien. Je ne parlais pas des mises à jour de delocalizer, mais des mises à jour des logiciels qui connaissent ce dysfonctionnement. Quand aux autres logiciels que tu m'indiques, ils ont l'air très bien, mais c'est trop tard, j'ai déjà utilisé delocalizer  Merci quand même.
En fait je voualis voir si quelqu'un avait déjà eu le même désagrément que moi suite à l'utilisation de delocalizer.

Nicolas


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Octobre 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut &#224; tous,
> 
> merci pour le lien. Je ne parlais pas des mises &#224; jour de delocalizer, mais des mises &#224; jour des logiciels qui connaissent ce dysfonctionnement. Quand aux autres logiciels que tu m'indiques, ils ont l'air tr&#232;s bien, mais c'est trop tard, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; utilis&#233; delocalizer  Merci quand m&#234;me.
> En fait je voualis voir si quelqu'un avait d&#233;j&#224; eu le m&#234;me d&#233;sagr&#233;ment que moi suite &#224; l'utilisation de delocalizer.
> ...



Bonjour

J'aime bien D&#233;localize de Doom Hammer car il a un mode simulation pour voir les applications qui ont toujours ces fichiers.

Je regarde si des fichiers &#224; oter si oui je les effaces.
N'efface pas les fichiers Anglais et Fran&#231;ais.

http://thomascl.free.fr/delocalize/delocalize.zip

Fait pour Tiger, a tester.

@+


----------

